# Heater Not Working Again



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

So I have this Top Fin Submersible Heater from Petsmart and it is a piece of junk. This is my second one in the last year. The first one was rated up to a 40 gallon tank (200W) and didn't heat the tank so I thought my fault and got the larger one which is supposed to heat up to 60 gallon (300W) and same problem. I ignored/forgot about it until now because my house was warm enough that the tank was staying right around 70 degrees and the fish didn't seem to mind. The thing stays on constantly and appears to be sending off heat waves but the water isn't getting any warmer (I used two different thermometers) and the 'fully submersible' heater has visible water intrusion. 

Now the tank has gotten down to 69, which is bad for my tropical fish obviously. So I need a solution quickly and all Petsmart carries for a 50 gallon tank is Top Fin. 

All that being said I have wasted a hundred dollars on heaters and would like to just buy one that works now. My tank is a 50 gallon and I would like the temp to be about 74. Can anyone give me a recommendation? I need something reliable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had these for years without any major issues. If you can't get them locally you can always order online. For most tropicals, you want to keep the temp between 76-80F.

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-heaters/150-watt-jager-submersible-heater.html


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

If you have a canister filter get a Hydor inline heater.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I think there is more here than bad heaters. If the heater make heat waves that you can see, I have to assume it is heating. How long do you let it run before expecting to see a change. It may take 8 hours to move 55 gallon temperatures very much. 

Agreed that Top Fin is not good!


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Trio123 said:


> So I have this Top Fin Submersible Heater from Petsmart and it is a piece of junk. This is my second one in the last year. The first one was rated up to a 40 gallon tank (200W) and didn't heat the tank so I thought my fault and got the larger one which is supposed to heat up to 60 gallon (300W) and same problem. I ignored/forgot about it until now because my house was warm enough that the tank was staying right around 70 degrees and the fish didn't seem to mind. The thing stays on constantly and appears to be sending off heat waves but the water isn't getting any warmer (I used two different thermometers) and the 'fully submersible' heater has visible water intrusion.
> 
> Now the tank has gotten down to 69, which is bad for my tropical fish obviously. So I need a solution quickly and all Petsmart carries for a 50 gallon tank is Top Fin.
> 
> All that being said I have wasted a hundred dollars on heaters and would like to just buy one that works now. My tank is a 50 gallon and I would like the temp to be about 74. Can anyone give me a recommendation? I need something reliable. Thanks in advance!


 
I use Eheim Jager TruTemp heaters the submersible type and happy with them.


----------



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

PlantedRich said:


> I think there is more here than bad heaters. If the heater make heat waves that you can see, I have to assume it is heating. How long do you let it run before expecting to see a change. It may take 8 hours to move 55 gallon temperatures very much.
> 
> Agreed that Top Fin is not good!


The heater has been in there for about 6 months. It is heating somewhat because the house is at 68/69 degrees and the tank is at 70 but not very much. I have it cranked to as high as it goes which is marked at 88 degrees but like I said you can see visible water intrusion. What I mean by that is that there is condensation where the heating coils are and there is visible rust at the connections. The thing is a 50 dollar piece of junk.


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

Heater is way too important to play with. Get a new one better quality

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I prefer the Jagars myself. 100W in a 10? Most I've ever put in was a 50. Personally I think you're way over on all the heater sizes. 
Again, my consistent recommendation is 2 heaters at one half the recommended wattage.

Wonder if you realize that "cranking that heater up" is not in any way shape or form making the element any hotter. When that light is on that is all the heat you will get out of that element. That knob is in reality an on off switch that is temperature controlled.
This table isn't coming over right
Watts Manufacturer Recommended Aquarium Size Heater Length
50 7-16 gallons 9"
75 16-26 gallons 10"
100 26-40 gallons 12"
125 40-53 gallons 12"
150 53-79 gallons 13"
200 79-106 gallons 15"
250 106-159 gallons 17"
300 159-264 gallons 19"


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Trio123 said:


> The heater has been in there for about 6 months. It is heating somewhat because the house is at 68/69 degrees and the tank is at 70 but not very much. I have it cranked to as high as it goes which is marked at 88 degrees but like I said you can see visible water intrusion. What I mean by that is that there is condensation where the heating coils are and there is visible rust at the connections. The thing is a 50 dollar piece of junk.


Okay. I thought there must have been something missing but apparently not. My big question was due to my experience with heaters. If I had a 300 watt in a 50 gallon, it could cook the fish overnight. We all have different equipment and reasons for tanks needing more or less on heat but the most I ever use is 200W and that is for a 125. My room temp runs 75-76 summers and about 69 winters, so we likely have other things that change the heating question.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Trio123 said:


> The heater has been in there for about 6 months. It is heating somewhat because the house is at 68/69 degrees and the tank is at 70 but not very much. I have it cranked to as high as it goes which is marked at 88 degrees but like I said you can see visible water intrusion. What I mean by that is that there is condensation where the heating coils are and there is visible rust at the connections. The thing is a 50 dollar piece of junk.


If the house is at 68-69 and you're tank is 70 that heater may not be working at all. The 1 or 2 degrees could be simply from lights, pumps, etc.
Get a new heater.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i use marineland ones and they're kicking just fine.


----------



## glenCOCO (Aug 12, 2012)

I was just in your shoes. Give this thread a read. 

http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?22634-Eheim-jager-trutemp-heater-issues


----------



## Trio123 (Nov 5, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> If the house is at 68-69 and you're tank is 70 that heater may not be working at all. The 1 or 2 degrees could be simply from lights, pumps, etc.
> Get a new heater.


Great idea! I think I will...



glenCOCO said:


> I was just in your shoes. Give this thread a read.
> 
> http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?22634-Eheim-jager-trutemp-heater-issues


Thank you! I'll give it a look 

Thank you for the recommendations for reliable heaters... gonna order something tonight, leaning toward the Eheim Jager TruTemp mentioned at this point.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Aug 31, 2013)

Trio123 said:


> So I have this Top Fin Submersible Heater from Petsmart and it is a piece of junk. This is my second one in the last year. The first one was rated up to a 40 gallon tank (200W) and didn't heat the tank so I thought my fault and got the larger one which is supposed to heat up to 60 gallon (300W) and same problem. I ignored/forgot about it until now because my house was warm enough that the tank was staying right around 70 degrees and the fish didn't seem to mind. The thing stays on constantly and appears to be sending off heat waves but the water isn't getting any warmer (I used two different thermometers) and the 'fully submersible' heater has visible water intrusion.
> 
> Now the tank has gotten down to 69, which is bad for my tropical fish obviously. So I need a solution quickly and all Petsmart carries for a 50 gallon tank is Top Fin.
> 
> All that being said I have wasted a hundred dollars on heaters and would like to just buy one that works now. My tank is a 50 gallon and I would like the temp to be about 74. Can anyone give me a recommendation? I need something reliable. Thanks in advance!


Make sure to check your nitrite and ammonia levels. That could be the problem.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Eheim jager ftw


----------

